
Richard Branson’s Space-Tourism Company Rockets Out of Atmosphere for First Time - melling
https://www.wsj.com/articles/richard-bransons-space-tourism-company-rockets-out-of-atmosphere-for-first-time-11544720558
======
sebazzz
Out of atmosphere what the U.S. Military considers atmosphere.

